# broken ipod touch



## dherik (May 10, 2011)

I threw this up a few days ago, right now it's going pretty cheap.

Salvage Ipod Touch


----------



## Fournines (May 10, 2011)

dherik said:


> I threw this up a few days ago, right now it's going pretty cheap.
> 
> Salvage Ipod Touch



How did it get in your stomach in the first place?


----------



## dherik (May 10, 2011)

Fournines said:


> dherik said:
> 
> 
> > I threw this up a few days ago, right now it's going pretty cheap.
> ...



That's what happens during the slow season around here.


----------



## dherik (May 10, 2011)

tell you what, if someone on this board buys it, and pm's me after close, I'll refund the 5 dollars for shipping.


----------

